

Startup Quote: Pierre Omidyar, founder, eBay - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2173129592

======
raychancc
If you’re passionate about something and you work hard, then I think you will
be successful.

\- Pierre Omidyar (@pierre)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2173129592>

